# Guide data wrong..



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Don't know how to fix this.. did update, channels list is fine, but programs are wrong.. using GUIDE, I bring up a channel, and it's not showing the program on the guide.

How can I fix this?

Best,
DrWeb


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

drweb said:


> *programs are wrong*.. using GUIDE, I bring up a channel, and it's *not showing the program on the guide*.


What does this mean, it isn't showing anything, it is showing no info available, or it is showing show information, but the wrong show?


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

Sorry I wasn't more clear. It's not a pattern, and it usually works fine. Just certain channels seen in guide, when I try to view live, are a different program. Anyway, I rebooted, did a network update, and will check again today. Just odd it isn't usually off with this many channels.

Thanks,
DrWeb


----------



## sfhub (Jan 6, 2007)

drweb said:


> Just certain channels seen in guide, when I try to view live, are a different program.


So is there a pattern to the errors? Is the show information offset by some hours, or is the show information for a completely different channel, or some other issue?


----------



## drweb (Sep 17, 2008)

close the thread. I guess it's just a random glitch to live with.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Cosmic rays.


----------



## aspexil (Oct 16, 2015)

There is a link to report guide issues. I think it may be this link. Report a Lineup Issue I know when we set up our Bolt and OTA we had a couple of issues where channels that existed did not get program guide data and they eventually fixed that.


----------



## Sc00bydu (Mar 28, 2016)

drweb said:


> Don't know how to fix this.. did update, channels list is fine, but programs are wrong.. using GUIDE, I bring up a channel, and it's not showing the program on the guide.
> 
> How can I fix this?
> 
> ...


You can't....It's a TiVo problem. It's mid 2019 and they still haven't fixed the problem...


----------



## marcv (Dec 1, 2015)

I think this problem is on select units. I bought two tivos during the holidays. One of them has correct guide data. the other one for a couple channels does have shows from the channel I'm watching on the guide it's just not the shows that are on at that time. Also the guide description is usually generic. for example it has a show title but the description has no details about the episode. Tivo is replacing my unit as they had no suggestions to fix it. I went thru guided setup and put in a new blank drive to see if that would fix it and made no difference. It's like one tivo is pulling the data from a good tivo server and the other one is pulling from a bad tivo server with incorrect data. I'd say it was garbled in the database but the generic description thing makes me think the tivo is actually working but pulling from some corrupted tivo server for its guide data. It was working fine for months then just went haywire.


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

I have the same problem. For me most of the guide is correct but the one network I am have the problem with is CW. The guide shows the channel being CW but the shows listed are not CW. If I go up or down one channel (Circle) it will be the the CW programs. Circle and CW seemed to be switched.
I have sent in many many request for Support to help me. They have attempted but still wrong guide. I have a Case Study (09504373) in to them now 5/6/2020. 
I wish more people would post there findings and list if they are having this issue and how they got it fixed.
Thanks


----------



## pgoelz (May 1, 2005)

sssSMOKING said:


> I have the same problem. For me most of the guide is correct but the one network I am have the problem with is CW. The guide shows the channel being CW but the shows listed are not CW. If I go up or down one channel (Circle) it will be the the CW programs. Circle and CW seemed to be switched.
> I have sent in many many request for Support to help me. They have attempted but still wrong guide. I have a Case Study (09504373) in to them now 5/6/2020.
> I wish more people would post there findings and list if they are having this issue and how they got it fixed.
> Thanks


I've been chasing a similar guide data issue since early March on our old Roamio (now just used for OTA). Two months, four support tickets (which get closed with an "its fixed" Email but no resolution) and countless calls later it is still not fixed. Good luck... in my experience the process to fix guide issues is seriously flawed. I finally Emailed [email protected] after calling to cancel service out of disgust and someone actually called me back in response to the Email. However, he failed to call me with a status report yesterday as promised and the issue STILL is not fixed. My suspicion is that "Executive Relations" is in fact just another face for the same old outsourced customer support people.

Paul


----------



## sssSMOKING (Jan 22, 2020)

pgoelz said:


> I've been chasing a similar guide data issue since early March on our old Roamio (now just used for OTA). Two months, four support tickets (which get closed with an "its fixed" Email but no resolution) and countless calls later it is still not fixed. Good luck... in my experience the process to fix guide issues is seriously flawed. I finally Emailed [email protected] after calling to cancel service out of disgust and someone actually called me back in response to the Email. However, he failed to call me with a status report yesterday as promised and the issue STILL is not fixed. My suspicion is that "Executive Relations" is in fact just another face for the same old outsourced customer support people.
> 
> Paul


Thanks Paul, yes this is precisely what I have been going through. The big problem with the way it is I can not set one pass to record a series. The channel the program does come on changes it's name of show each week so I need to go on each week and set to record. A real pain.
Paul keep me posted on your data issue and I will do the same. Thanks again!!
Thanks 
Richard


----------



## tommiet (Oct 28, 2005)

I've been seeing issues with Onepass. It's recording shows that are old and repeats. Just started doing this about 2 months ago.


----------



## Rable (May 11, 2020)

Guide not updated,I was told that the server was down


----------



## pbug56 (Jan 27, 2008)

Doesn't matter whether Bolt or Edge; Guide data full of errors. 
1. MSNBC show records 3 times per day; the latter 2 are repeats.
2. PBS programming never gets episode numbers or description right.
3. CBS shows marked as R record anyway.
4. Search for programs frequently doesn't find anything appropriate.

Yes, set up properly.


----------

